# ما هو عمل مهندس المساحة في الشركات النفطية ........؟؟



## RABIE NASR MOHAMED (5 نوفمبر 2012)

البعض​ من الشركات النفطية بما فيها شركات التنقيب عن النفط تقوم بطلب مهندسي مساحة للعمل فيها فما هي طبيعة عملهم في هذه الشركات 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وما هو التخصص النفطي الاقرب للهندسة المساحية 
​وشكرا لكم .........​​


----------



## RABIE NASR MOHAMED (6 نوفمبر 2012)

من تواضع لله رفعه 61 مشاهدة ​


----------



## almashraee (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*فني او مهندس المساحة ودوره في عمل الشركات النفطية*

في البداية يجب ان نعرف ان هناك شركات نفطية ام اي منتجة وتقوم بكافة مراحل الاستكشاف والانتاج بذاتها , وهناك شركات أخرى خدمية تقوم بمهام وخدمات نفطية محددة تخصصية مثل الشركات المتخصصة في مجال المسوحات الجيوفيزيائية وهناك الشركات المتخصصة في الحفر وهناك الشركات المتخصصة في مجالات ليست نفطية ولكن وجودها مهم مثل شركات الخدمية الخاصة بالبنى التحتية من طرقات و....الخ, تعمل لصالح الشركات التي لها مواقع او بلوكات تمتلك حق الامتياز في القيام بمراحل الاستكشاف ومن ثم بمرحلة الانتاج وفق اتفاقات مبرمة بينها وبين البلد التي تستثمر فيها تلك الشركات .وأهم المراحل التي تكون فيها مهندسي المساحة اكثر تواجدا هي شركات المسح الجيوفيزيائي بانواعها المختلفة للمسح مثل المسوحات الزلزالية ثنائية البعد وثلاثية البعد وكذا في مرحلة الحفر لغرض تصميم مواقع الابار المزمع حفرها لاحقا بعد اكمال مراحل الاستكشاف المختلفة .


----------

